
A System for Accessible Artificial Intelligence - mindcrime
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.00594
======
mindcrime
_It is our working hypothesis that:_

 _AI has matured to the point where it should be an accessible technology for
everyone._

That's an interesting premise. Luckily, a lot of modern AI already is
accessible to everyone. Much cutting edge AI/ML software is F/OSS[1], and the
AI community (indeed, the CS community in general) regularly submits pre-
prints to arXiv.org[2], and major journals like JMLR[3] and JAIR[4] are Open
Access.

That said, I'm sure there's room for more work in this area.

[1]: [http://mloss.org](http://mloss.org)

[2]: [http://arxiv.org/corr/home](http://arxiv.org/corr/home)

[3]: [http://www.jmlr.org/](http://www.jmlr.org/)

[4]: [http://jair.org/](http://jair.org/)

